# mysql 6 or 5



## hirohitosan (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi there.
I want to start learning MySQL. I want to install it on my box. In the ports I have:

databases/mysql60-client
databases/mysql60-server
databases/mysql60-scripts

On MySQL web page the current Server is 5.1.53

Which one to install?

MySQL 5 or 6?

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Dec 2, 2010)

You need to update your ports tree. MySQL 6.x got canned months ago.

In any case, I'd stick to 5.0.x or 5.1.x.


----------



## codeWarrior (Dec 11, 2010)

I wouldn't use mySQL at all... use postgreSQL....


----------

